# Shooting gallery in LA?



## Gypsybones (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m just gonna leave this here.


----------



## starfarer (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes.....


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 6, 2021)

I mean....it does get pretty good online reviews


----------



## starfarer (Mar 6, 2021)

Err


----------



## Gypsybones (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## starfarer (Mar 10, 2021)

This is a fast food chain in Tasmania, after you enjoy the legs and breasts, you stick your bone in the box 😜


----------

